# 389 Yr



## coldbeer (Oct 25, 2007)

Good morning all,

I tried posting last week so I apologize if the thread shows up twice... I've had a 389 YR code engine on an engine stand for several years now looking for that ever elusive '66 (ya, I know... GOOD LUCK!). The guy I bought it from said it was a Chevy 350 but I'd recognized it as soon as I saw it. Based on probably never finding a Goat worthy to put it in, Is there a market for this thing? Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I might be interested, can you PM Me with the casting #, head #'s, date codes and your asking price?

Thanks,


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

the guy you bought it from can't tell the difference between a Pontiac and Chevy?(I had a guy sell me a complete tri power setup years ago he thought was Pontiac turned out to be an Olds unit)
I've never been a big fan of the 389 especially when there are still plenty of 400 421 428 and 455 out there........with the 428 being my fav


----------



## coldbeer (Oct 25, 2007)

My first GTO was a '68 4-speed 400 w/ the hood tach... should never had sold it since the kid I sold it to wrapped it around a tree 2 weeks later... alas.

I am getting more confused here as I now think it may be a 400 from the numbers...

It shows 132686 YR on the pad, but a casting number of J071 and 481990 by the distributor. and 7411, DH JO51 on the head. What say you, oh experts?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The casting number, letter code and date code say it is a 1972 350 CID, 

The engine was a 160 hp 2bbl probably from a Tempest. The head code for 72 was 7H1.


----------

